
Show HN: Sped up gameplay from each level in DropZap World beta 0.9.1 - amichail
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGTKTW8AnqU
======
amichail
To beta test it on iOS and/or tvOS, please send your email for that purpose to
a.michail@me.com

